
Gitlab proclaim diversity, but seems to have a real issue keeping women on staff - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/03/gitlab_proclaims_diversity/
======
AnonGitLabEmpl
Yeah, this sounds about right. We're discussing it a lot internally and it
doesn't look like much will happen. They are working to discredit the
register, saying it is inaccurate. Although they won't explain what exactly is
inaccurate about it. Jamie even commented on here that they aren't being
honest even about why she was fired
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22231548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22231548)).

At this point the legitimacy of my account has even been called into question
internally. It certainly seems like they are interested in discrediting
everyone they possibly can. We wouldn't want anyone to actually be moved to
action or anything.

~~~
YorickPeterse
> At this point the legitimacy of my account has even been called into
> question > internally. It certainly seems like they are interested in
> discrediting > everyone they possibly can. We wouldn't want anyone to
> actually be moved to > action or anything.

I am the one who questioned the account, so I think I can comment on the
matter. Specifically I said the following in Slack (in reply to some
discussion about the things going on on Hacker News):

    
    
        > The "culture of fear" thing was something mentioned a few months back on
        > HN as well, though it remains to be seen if the account in question is
        > genuine
    

I'm not sure how you can interpret that as "they are interested in
discrediting everyone they possibly can". In fact, I think it's disrespectful
to throw somebody who simply questioned an account's legitimacy on the same
pile as those who "are interested in discrediting everyone they possibly can".

~~~
AnonGitLabEmpl
That's fair. You definitely are NOT part of the problem at all and I should
have been more clear and separated the two frustrations. I apologize for
letting my emotions mislead and lumping you in as part of the problem.

~~~
YorickPeterse
Thanks. I realise all of this can be very difficult. If it's of any use, feel
free to chat me up on Slack about this. I'm not sure to what extend I can
help, or if you'd even be comfortable with it (since Slack has no anonymous
communication mode), but just know the offer is there :)

